# IUI Just a quickie !!



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Just got my list of drugs from IM  

this cycle I am on Syranal (Sniffer) and Cyclogest (horrible pesseries!)

I am also on Climaval.  I do not know what this is or side effects etc  

Can any one give me a hint and reasure me no needles are involved !!!  

Thanx in advance 

Tashja xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

hi hun

not that i have ever used Climaval however i just did a search on www.ask.co.uk and found info about it- it doesnt say how it is taken but it looks like either a cream or pill!!

sorry i couldnt havre been more help

good luck with your cycle and i just want to say i think its a great thing you are doping for your IP

massive hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanx Hun

A cream  I dont think I want to know  

Beats those bloomin injections though !!! Will find out on Saturday when my box of goodies arrives !!!  

(((((HUGS)))) back to Mez

Tashja xx


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

Hiya mrs G
NO NEEDLES REQUIRED!

I have just got a BFP after a medicated FET cycle and was on the drugs you are going to be on.

This is what i had to do
Synarel to downreg - sniff in each nostril 2 times a day, this is ok but does leave a nasty taste in the back of your thoat.  ( dont know if all ladies have found this) Also headachey for the whole time i was on this but only dull ache mostly.  I think i was on this for about 2 weeks.

Climival is HRT and builds the lining up, i had 3 tabs for a few days and then it was increased to 4 after by Baseline scan and i am still on for now until 12 weeks preg.

Cylcogest - Progesterone pessaries to support the lining and pregnancy - you can go front door or tradesmans entrance   if you get the idea!  Front can be a bit messy tho and these can give you cramps and make you feel a bit sick - can make you feel af is on the way when its not.

Hope thats helped ........... just realised you only really asked about climival but i have told you the lot  

Very best of luck for your tx.

Clare
xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanx Hun

This is 5th Cycle so I know about the cyclogest (horrible, horrible things !!)

Glad they are tablets though and No Needles !! Have bought loads of polo mints to take away the taste of the Syranal.  

Nice to hear a   from these drugs - have been feeling a bit down cause everyone keeps saying "your going AGAIN"  Lets hope it works this time !!

Good luck and congrats on BFP        

Tashja xx


----------

